# ...



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for your lost man. That sucks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for your loss. 
that fish still loks impressive even though its dead.
what was the cause of the deaths do you know?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for your lost man, that's one beautiful red.
what's the COD??


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

do you think the dead are males or females?? what does your instinct say?? you can cut em open and see if you were right


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That really sucks especially since they were so big


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i bet its cause of death is its diet if i remember right he feeds them all salmon


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

NeXuS said:


> i bet its cause of death is its diet if i remember right he feeds them all salmon


Not so sure that both would die at the same time from being obese. While they are rather long in the waist band, the length is rather impressive.


----------



## chrisbenz (Apr 4, 2009)

very impressive red belly man


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That sucks RB. Got any pictures of the larger one? It even looks like it slimmed down a bit.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^ X2 I would love to see the bigger red and what he looks like.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

of massive heart failure is my guess.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

starbury said:


> of massive heart failure is my guess.


Now that I see that pic... I recant.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember seeing that pic from way back when I first joined! Brings back memories.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

wow..are they suppose to be that fat?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> wow..are they suppose to be that fat?


no. same as humans , its not healthy


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Very large pygo SIR...


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry about the loss!

Is that thick fish still active?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

thundergolf said:


> Sorry about the loss!
> 
> Is that thick fish still active?


i think it chills with bullsnake on his blue couch drinking beer other than that i don't think it does much.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Heya Arbie! Long time no see. Sorry bout your loss too


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

RB 32 said:


> sorry I don't have new pics of them as of now, but this is one of my favorite pics I have taken of her..
> 
> click on the pic!


'

holy cow!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> sorry I don't have new pics of them as of now, but this is one of my favorite pics I have taken of her..
> 
> click on the pic!


'

holy cow!!
[/quote]

No that's actually a piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everytime I see that picture I think of Cartman.....

Sucks that you lost a fish RB.

Oh...and I removed the boob gif from your signature. it is against the rules of the site. I tried to pm you but your inbox is full.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats 1 FAT fish. GG the cartman thing


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are/were huge fish. Thanks for sharing again. Haven't seen you on here in a long time.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RB 32 & Trigga.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

GG cartmen is just big boned, so maybe the p was too.... sorry for your loss man


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn! That is one fat fish! Sorry for your loss : (


----------

